# Drucker Brother HL-1430 an USB Printserver



## herbie01 (10. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

  ich möchte meinen Drucker (Brother HL-1430) direkt ans Netzwerk anschliessen und habe mir dazu einen Sitevom USB-PrintServer gekauft. Ich kann damit auch schon drucken. Das ist nicht das Problem. Das Problem ist, dass der Drucker nach einer Weile in Standby geht. Daraus wacht er normalerweise automatisch bei einem Druckbefehl auf. Der Printserver beherrscht aber offensichtlich nicht die richtige Technik zum &quot;wachrütteln&quot;. Wenn ich den Drucker aus und wieder an schalte, druckt er wieder.

  habe ich 
  a) das genau richtig erkannt und sollte meinen Printserver zum Laden zurücktragen,
  b) eine Kleinigkeit übersehen, die es mir doch noch gestattet, über Netzwerk zu drucken,
  c) die Zeichen völlig falsch gedeutet und eigentlich ein ganz anderes Problem,
  d) einen Fehlkauf beim Printserver getätigt
  e) einen FEhlkauf beim Drucker getätigt
  f) zu wenig Gelduld, weil mir gleich jemand erklären wird, wie ich alle meine Sorgen los werde...

  Danke für die Hilfreichen Antworten!

  herbie01


----------

